
St. Louis mayor apologizes after airing names of demonstrators on Facebook Live - fortran77
https://thehill.com/homenews/state-watch/504837-st-louis-mayor-apologizes-after-airing-names-of-demonstrators-calling
======
fortran77
Facebook should ban her for this.

